# IDE for Mac OS X



## xplicit (Mar 19, 2004)

hi guys,
does anyone know of a good ide for mac os x? i'm used to using anjuta and would like to find something similar for mac os x. tks


----------



## dani++ (Mar 19, 2004)

xplicit said:
			
		

> hi guys,
> does anyone know of a good ide for mac os x? i'm used to using anjuta and would like to find something similar for mac os x. tks



You can use the excellent Apple-supplied XCode.

Personally, I would use Eclipse for all non-OSX-specific development.


dani++


----------



## xplicit (Mar 19, 2004)

very cool...tks


----------

